# which western show classes are best for a beginner?



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

We're talking local shows, right?

Enter anything labeled w/t in your age group. Usually pleasure, horsemanship, command. Some shows offer trail classes. 

At a local show, they're generally more relaxed about tack and dress: you can use your everyday tack and your outfit doesn't have to be all sparkly and fancy --- a collared shirt, jeans, boots, hat should do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

twh said:


> We're talking local shows, right?
> 
> Enter anything labeled w/t in your age group. Usually pleasure, horsemanship, command. Some shows offer trail classes.
> 
> ...


Yes just local shows. I just want a simple test to get used to a show atmosphere. That's great i wouldn't want to spend lots of money on clothes as i might decide it's not for me.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

what exactly do the classes involve? Are there obstacles to go through and gates to open and close etc or are there classes that are just flatwork?


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Pleasure, horsemanship, command is generally w/t/c in both directions, and then the judge may ask you to back, no obstacles involved. Trail classes usually have cones and poles, but can also have gates and bridges.

Have you ever watched a WP or Trail class?


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

May I suggest that you go to a show just to watch...that should give you an idea of what all is offered and involved. I definitely wouldnt recommend just showing up to a show without any previous knowledge of whats going on, and while videos are helpful, they dont show the full picture.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Netty83. Like you I live in the uk and my first ever show was a western one. You are limited over here, as Western riding is still a minority sport, though it's rapidly growing in popularity. At my first show I entered a walk/jog class which, as the name suggests, is all done at nothing faster than a jog. It is a rail class, so you don't have any obstacles. I agree with Duren - go along to a show and have a look, chat to competitors (very friendly in the Western world!) and see for yourself. It will give you a better idea of what you can have a go at. Do you belong to a western society or have regular western lessons?


----------

